# Hope I am not being too forward



## kimbaby (Feb 15, 2006)

being to forward or upsetting anyone,I ran into a thread,I didn't know how to take,if it was a joke or for real,computer lingo is sometimes like that...
anyway I do not mean to be a thread machine I truely am sorry if I have offened any one....


----------



## GB (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't think the person who posted that meant anything bad by it. I think they were just commenting on how many new threads you have started recently, which is a good thing, not a bad thing


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 15, 2006)

I am not sure which was the thread or post that caused you this concern, but I am indeed sure of one thing, that many people really enjoy all the fun thread you create, including myself!!  There is nothing to worry about Kim, we love your cool ideas!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 15, 2006)

Okay... I think I found which one you were talking about... I totally agree with GB, that was obviously a good natured banter... keep smiling!!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 15, 2006)

yep and keep on starting conversations.
I like them!!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 15, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> being to forward or upsetting anyone,I ran into a thread,I didn't know how to take,if it was a joke or for real,computer lingo is sometimes like that...
> anyway I do not mean to be a thread machine I truely am sorry if I have offened any one....


Kim, I know whick thread you are speaking of..It's banter..One thing I've realized is, that when using a computer, people cannot see uor faces as we speak, so, that is one reason I use so many of these     It gives you a chance to see I'm kidding, or happy, laughing, whatever I might be feeling or expressing...I know sometimes it might bug people, but, they do know what I'm trying to get accross. I love all the new threads, they are fun and have even reminded me of things I'd forgotten..This said..Post some more, we love them..

kadesma


----------



## GB (Feb 15, 2006)

This place would stink if we did not have people like you posting new threads. It is necessary for the survival of DC. Keep em coming!!!


----------



## MJ (Feb 15, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> being to forward or upsetting anyone,I ran into a thread,I didn't know how to take,if it was a joke or for real,computer lingo is sometimes like that...
> anyway I do not mean to be a thread machine I truely am sorry if I have offened any one....


Hey, "thread machine" would make a good signature! 

Don't worry Kimbaby - post away. I enjoy your threads. I can't imagine you upsetting anyone!


----------



## mish (Feb 15, 2006)

Hiya Kimbaby.

Take it with a grain of salt. Don't know which post you're referring too, but, your requests/posts for recipes/ideas, has made me search thru my files for recipes I had long forgotten about; and I might add, questions about recipes/foods we all enjoy. Just not sure if I want to give up *all* my secrets. 

Saw the post you are referring to.  IMO, this is a cooking forum.  Keep 'em coming, Kim.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 15, 2006)

Kimbaby, don't worry, actually, I thought the same thing when I saw that new thread, I just smiled and said, there she goes!! 
You are not offending ANYONE here!! This is the funest {probably not a real word}place to go and you are one of the ones that make it fun with your threads. Don't worry!!


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 15, 2006)

BUT, to start a new thread requesting people's 'favourite..... (fill in item, dish, variety, fruit etc) without posting recipes does appear odd to me too!   

I'm not trying to hurt your feelings, Kimbaby - just stating that I agree with Haggis - but then, hey, we're both Scottish.... known for our wry sense of humour.

You shouldn't be worried, though cos, judging by this thread, you're making a great impression here and everyone seems to love you.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 15, 2006)

Kimbaby - It is easy to misinterpret what someone is saying on the computer because we can't see expressions and hear tone of voice. I love your "thread machine" capabilities!  I actually was thinking of starting an off-topic thread and was afraid (since I am still a newbie here, don't really know protocal quite yet-I don't want to make a fool of myself -easy to do). I thought about sending you a message to do it for me! So keep them coming - you're great!


----------



## MJ (Feb 15, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> Kimbaby - It is easy to misinterpret what someone is saying on the computer because we can't see expressions and hear tone of voice. I love your "thread machine" capabilities! I actually was thinking of starting an off-topic thread and was afraid (since I am still a newbie here, don't really know protocal quite yet-I don't want to make a fool of myself -easy to do). I thought about sending you a message to do it for me! So keep them coming - you're great!


Let me know when you start that new thread so I can go make fun of you. Just kidding. 

Newbie or not, everyone has the same right to start threads no matter what the subject is. The only problem we ever had is with Middie. She went on a posting spree one day and almost melted our server. 

Well said Michelemarie.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 15, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> Kimbaby - It is easy to misinterpret what someone is saying on the computer because we can't see expressions and hear tone of voice. I love your "thread machine" capabilities! I actually was thinking of starting an off-topic thread and was afraid (since I am still a newbie here, don't really know protocal quite yet-I don't want to make a fool of myself -easy to do). I thought about sending you a message to do it for me! So keep them coming - you're great!


Michelemarie,
did you have a topic you wanted to start?  Come on and post it..This is your forum just as it is ours..Can you imagine, how boring it would be if all we could do is read a recipe..No exchange of ideas, no how about if we or hey great recipe thanks for sharing, and what if there were no games where we could laugh and enjoy...Post Michelemarie, I did at first and still do..You know what? we will be right there to join in with you.

kadesma


----------



## corazon (Feb 15, 2006)

I think it's great how many threads you've started kimbaby.  I also think it's great that you started a thread about having too many threads!  lol!  You really just have to jump right in, otherwise no one will no you're here.  Keep 'em coming, this is a supportive forum!


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 15, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> BUT, to start a new thread requesting people's 'favourite..... (fill in item, dish, variety, fruit etc) without posting recipes does appear odd to me too!
> 
> I'm not trying to hurt your feelings, Kimbaby - just stating that I agree with Haggis - but then, hey, we're both Scottish.... known for our wry sense of humour.
> 
> You shouldn't be worried, though cos, judging by this thread, you're making a great impression here and everyone seems to love you.


\\

 but I have posted recipes...


MicheleMarie, newbie or not(cause I am tooo) I would love to see your posts!!!


----------



## mish (Feb 15, 2006)

MJ said:
			
		

> Let me know when you start that new thread so I can go make fun of you. Just kidding.
> 
> Newbie or not, everyone has the same right to start threads no matter what the subject is. The only problem we ever had is with Middie. She went on a posting spree one day and almost melted our server.
> 
> Well said Michelemarie.


 
    

Thanks, MJ. My tummy hurts from laughing.

P.S. I think Maidrite melted (Karma-lized) the server. Barbara, don't holler at me. You know we all love you both.


----------



## mish (Feb 15, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> ...I'm not trying to hurt your feelings...I agree with Haggis - but then, hey, we're both Scottish.... known for our wry sense of humour.


 
Hey, Ish, I'm a native New Yawka with a dry sense of humor. Meet me in the Majorcan Mushroom Tapas bar & let's have a few drinks and straighten this out. Bring your Monolo's and I'll bring my Choos  Oh, yeah, Haggis can hold our credit cards.


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 15, 2006)

MJ said:
			
		

> Hey, "thread machine" would make a good signature!
> 
> Don't worry Kimbaby - post away. I enjoy your threads. I can't imagine you upsetting anyone!


 
I agree... keep posting! There aren't enough new posts made, I think.


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 16, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Hey, Ish, I'm a native New Yawka with a dry sense of humor. Meet me in the Majorcan Mushroom Tapas bar & let's have a few drinks and straighten this out. Bring your Monolo's and I'll bring my Choos  Oh, yeah, Haggis can hold our credit cards.


 
You're ON!


----------



## ironchef (Feb 16, 2006)

Kim, my only suggestion would be if you could be a little more specific in your questions. For instance, instead of just asking what's your favorite appetizer, maybe ask what's your favorite seafood appetizer. That way, any recipes that get posted in the thread will be consistent and easier to navigate through and find, especially for those searching threads and are using the advanced search feature. Instead of having a thread that might have recipes for a steak dish, then scallops, mushrooms, artichoke dip, etc. all in one, it will have recipes that are similar based on food classification.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 16, 2006)

I apperichate your suggestions thank you


----------



## GB (Feb 16, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Kim, my only suggestion would be if you could be a little more specific in your questions. For instance, instead of just asking what's your favorite appetizer, maybe ask what's your favorite seafood appetizer. That way, any recipes that get posted in the thread will be consistent and easier to navigate through and find, especially for those searching threads and are using the advanced search feature. Instead of having a thread that might have recipes for a steak dish, then scallops, mushrooms, artichoke dip, etc. all in one, it will have recipes that are similar based on food classification.


I am on the other side of the fence on this one. I actually love seeing the variety that people come up with. It makes for a much more interesting discussion IMO.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 16, 2006)

kim, there is no way you could be too forward. this is a forum, which means a place for open discussion. i usually log in, and check thru the posts during the day as i work. when there's no new posts or very few new ones, like on a sunday morning at 5am, it gets boring, and i wander into other foodie sites, only to realize what a good thing we have going here.

i'm glad to have you start new threads, if for nothing else to get us chatterboxes talking. it makes the work day go so much quicker.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 16, 2006)

thanks GB I like variety,it spices things up and i learn alot by my threads about the people as well as the food, and I think that dc is just as much centered on  its people as it is food... IMO


----------



## middie (Feb 16, 2006)

The only problem we ever had is with Middie. She went on a posting spree one day and almost melted our server

mj     
there ya go again...
picking on little old me !


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 16, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> The only problem we ever had is with Middie. She went on a posting spree one day and almost melted our server
> 
> mj
> there ya go again...
> picking on little old me !


 

Shall we do another contest on "when Middie will hit the 10.000 post mark?"??


----------



## mish (Feb 16, 2006)

Kimbaby, you can always do a Poll  

There's plenty of ideas here in this thread


----------



## middie (Feb 16, 2006)

sorry... i'm loney at home


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 16, 2006)

Ooooh Middie... we pick on you cuz we wuv you!!


----------



## middie (Feb 16, 2006)

awwww you made my heart melt i love tigger ! lol


----------



## buckytom (Feb 16, 2006)

hugs to middie, umm, wait. (getting on knees), hugsssssssssssssss.


----------



## middie (Feb 16, 2006)

roflmao bucky... thanks


----------



## mish (Feb 16, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> sorry... i'm loney at home


 
I'm looney at home.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 16, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Thanks, MJ. My tummy hurts from laughing.
> 
> P.S. I think Maidrite melted (Karma-lized) the server. Barbara, don't holler at me. You know we all love you both.


LOL  Don't worry--I was just about to say the same thing!  (Don't read this Honey Bunny! I'm just teasing you!!)

 Barbara


----------



## MJ (Feb 16, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Ooooh Middie... we pick on you cuz we wuv you!!


Thats right Urmaniac! We wuv (sp?) you Middie.


----------



## middie (Feb 16, 2006)

wuv you guys too !!!!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 17, 2006)

ahhhhhhh, fee-ew da wuuuuuuvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## ronjohn55 (Feb 17, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> ahhhhhhh, fee-ew da wuuuuuuvvvvvvvvvvvvv


 
Great. Bucky's channelling Babwa Wawas   

John


----------



## buckytom (Feb 17, 2006)

lol ronjohn, 
her worst day in the news business was when "pawestinian gewiwas attacked a cwuise ship cawwed da achiiwee wauwo, kiwwing weon kwinghoffuh".

she nearly passed out after that.


----------



## mish (Feb 17, 2006)

Kim, 

Again I think it is great that members like yourself contribute to this cooking forum, whether it be in the form of questions about cooking or sharing a recipe, jokes or anything relating to cooking/home. My feeling/guess is, the question/statement arose about posting several threads may be because, the goal is unclear. Perhaps state you are looking for recipes for a certain ingredient for a dish you would like to make, or a recipe you might want to try, sharing recipes you have made or cooking questions in general. Wondered, if the goal was that you are putting a cookbook together. I bring it up because I have submitted many recipes, and hope that the request was because you might try them yourself. Just some feedback on the question you posed. No hard feelings here.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 17, 2006)

I have no intention of putting any thing together exspecially a cookbook...
I would not come to a forum and steal ideas if I were, I like to post and have fun, I do not think my questions need to be targeted at anything specificly, as long as the question I ask fits the catergory I have no idea what it maters if I post a recipe or not,I have shared recipes on this forum as well... I am very offended by this whole cook- book thing... I apperichate the feed back, and I really thought that this subject was closed...
oh and I have had post i made that did not involve asking for recipes,people just volunteered them... sorry you are feeling this way about me Mish...
I honestly came here to make friends and to learn,and to share and to have fun,if I can't do that here let me know and i will leave dc immediately...
thanks for your feedback,Kim


----------

